# Fatal Error launching a game (Dark Souls)



## Elkus2000 (May 27, 2018)

Hey,

so I bought dark souls remastered a couple days ago on steam for my Windows system, but have yet to get it to launch. Every time I do, about a half second in it crashes saying "The system does not meet the minimum memory requirement to run the application." 

I've done multiple things to fix this, as I meet all of the criteria for playing, including
1. Updating Drivers
2. closing all unnecessary applications and background processes
3. Verifying the integrity of the game download

As for it saying it's a memory error, this doesn't make any sense. When it comes to RAM I have ~7GB of free RAM when all other applications are closed. As for VRAM, my GTX 750 Ti has 2 GB of dedicated memory and 6gb of total memory. 

I can run much more graphicly intensive games at a stable 60 FPS without stressing or overclocking my computer/video card, including Skyrim, Son of Rome, PlayerUnkown's Battlegrounds and Overwatch. In addition, I have never had this problem with any other application or game before, and I can run Dark SoulsTDE, Dark Souls 2, and Dark Souls 3 all at relatively constant 60 FPS (Dark Souls PTDE excluded, obviously.)

Despite this, I see multiple people stating that they can run DS:R on even the most modest of software, maintaining 50-60 FPS even in places like Blighttown. 

I've pulled all the stops, posting everywhere I can think and emailing the Dev's support team. Anyone who can give me some solutions or start me on the right path would be incredibly welcome here!

Thanks,
Elkus2000

P.S. If there's other hardware information you need to know just tell me


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

What type of drive did you install the game onto? Are you on Windows 10 1803 64bit?

Have you reinstalled the whole game rather than checking it's files?


----------



## Elkus2000 (May 27, 2018)

Hey!

Currently I have a 1TB HDD Drive, partitioned into two parts. One part is my documents, OS files, Desktop, etc. The second part of the partition is Steam, so steam and all the games are installed on there, including DS:R. 

I have Windows 7 Home premium edition, 64-bit, Build 7601.

Although I'm usually experienced in troubleshooting, I honestly hadn't thought to do that. I reinstalled just now, to no avail.


----------



## Elkus2000 (May 27, 2018)

Also tried installing on the other half of the partition, no luck there either. Didn't think it'd change anything but I'm willing to do just about anything at this point.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Just to rule things out, could you try the other partition? You are maintaining a stable download connection when installing the game, correct?


----------



## Elkus2000 (May 27, 2018)

Yeah I tried the other half of the partition today as well. No luck. 
I sent a message to their support team so maybe someone will reply tomorrow since they're closed on weekends. Fingers crossed.

And yeah I've got a wired connection getting ~35mb/s with little to no fluxuation.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm curious on what they say. Let me know.


----------



## reichentine15 (May 28, 2018)

hey I got this same problem when playing DS:R and when I googled it, this thread is on the few first answer.
I haven't got mine to work yet, but here's a few things people in the steam discussion have done and got their game to work.
1. Update your BIOS
2. Update your windows 
- surprisingly, someone in reddit got their game to work just by running windows update and update their windows. It's dumb, but it worked.
3. Try switching your RAM slot
This bug is totally an error on their part and not your rig. The error just makes no sense for people who's above minimum spec requirements.


----------



## tristham (Jan 31, 2012)

I think you might need a better video card Elkus. I checked the graphics card hierarchy on another site, and also the minimum system requirements for DS:R, and your current card is a level or two below the minimum GTX card stated for the game. I'm not sure that would solve the crashes, but it might.


----------



## Elkus2000 (May 27, 2018)

I thought that was the case at first, but there are people with far better GPUs than me who are experiencing the same issue, and people with worse than me getting the game to launch

The community has confirmed at this point that the problem is software-related, so thank you all for your helps anyway. 
No choice but to wait and see if they acknowledge and fix the issue. 

Right now there is a community-made "hack" that uses a pirated version of the .exe but the original game files that bypasses some of the broken system detection stuff.

I can currently run the game beautifully at 60fps, but it involves modifying game files to a point that it could become a bannable offense. 

So my system will run it fine, just have to wait for QLOC to acknowledge and fix the issue.


----------

